# AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - UpdateII: HD6xxx kommt offenbar am 12. Oktober



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

Fudzilla.com berichtet das die HD6000 bereits im Oktober auf den Markt kommen könnte. Die GPUs sind ein Hybriddesign der aktuellen "Evergreen-GPU" und "Northern  Islands", letzteres ist eine komplett neue Generation die in 28nm gefertigt werden soll. Die kommende "Hybridgenertion" wird "Southern Islands" heissen und noch im 40nm gefertigt, auch der GDDR5 Speicher soll weitehin verwendet werden. Neben den Topmodellen soll es gleich zum start auch günstigere Modelle geben

Quelle: ATI's next generation to come in October - Graphics - Fudzilla

Update:

laut aktuellen Gerüchten hat AMD den Thermin konkretisiert - die Karten sollen zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober vorgestellt werden - mit einer breiten verfügbarkeit wird etwas später gerechnet - ähnlich wie bei der HD5xxx

Die wichtigsten Neuerungen der HD6xxx sollen die deutliche verbesserung der Tesslations-Leistung und eine weitere Effizienz Steigerung sein.

Die Presse möchte man bereits anfang Oktober über alles informieren - vll auch schon mit Testmustern versorgen?

Quelle: heise online - AMDs neue Grafikchips kommen Ende Oktober


*Update II:

der genau Lounchtermin ist offenabr der 12. Oktober, das will zumindest brightsideofnews erfahren haben:*

AMD to launch Radeon HD 6000 Series, "Southern Islands" on October 12, 2010 - Bright Side Of News*

mfg


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

hallo!

jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?

nicht einmal die 5000-high end karten werden momentan von einem spiel voll ausgenutzt bzw. benötigt. bis zum herbst wird sich das kaum ausschlaggebend ändern, da keine spiele dafür vorhanden sind.
keine ahnung was sich ati mit einem so schnell folgenden release neuer grafikkarten denkt bzw erhofft 

die 6000-reihe wird für mich persönlich frühestens in 1-2 jahren interessant werden, momentan sind diese karten, sollten sie tatsächlich noch in diesem jahr auf den markt kommen, nicht mehr als ein fünftes, schweinemäßg teueres rad am wagen.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

AMD bringt jedes Jahr eine Generation heraus, wo ist das Problem  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

ich so ganz ohne graka un mit geld erst zum jahresende hin... ich höre sowas mit freuden. weil entweder hab ich dann gleich genug um auch mal für kurze zeit was unfernünftig tolles zu haben ^^ oder aber kann mir vllt zu ordentlichen preisen die immernoch guten 5870er holen *g*


----------



## klefreak (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?
> 
> ...



für mich ist eine solche Karte schon interessant 

denn ihc interessiere mich meist für die "mittelklassekarten" und da ist dann auch ein 67xx schneller als die derzeitige 5770


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?
> 
> ...



Meine HD5870 ist mir zu langsam, ehrlich gesagt 
Schon mal Downsampling ausprobiert? Da geht der Karte ganz schnell die Luft aus.
Und einmal mit Downsampling gespielt, willst du nix mehr anderes!

Ich bin gespannt auf die HD6xxx reihe und wenn ich dadurch nur billig an eine 2te 5870 komme


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> AMD bringt jedes Jahr eine Generation heraus, wo ist das Problem  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
problem? problem ist es für mich keines...mich wundert´s nur, wie manche geil auf etwas sind, das, haben sie es erst mal, SOFORT wieder durch etwas neueres, vermeindlich dringend notwendiges, besseres ausgetauscht wird. klar, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, für mich macht´s halt keinen sinn. was hat man davon

im moment ist man leistungsmäßig soweit, dass aktuelle spiele die aktuellen high-end karten kaum zu 100% auslasten können, also wieso noch weiter upgraden, hat man jetzt bereits eine 5870-50 oder eine nv gtx400-er?

nicht dass mich jemand falsch versteht! jeder kann und darf glücklicherweise machen und kaufen was er will, geht mich auch nix an, logisch.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also ich freu mich richtig auf die HD6000 Reihe. Ich hol extra deswegen keine HD5870 oder ne GTX 470. Die können sich ruhig beeilen!


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also ich freu mich auf die 6er Reihe. Meine 4870 1GB kann dann sicherlich durch die neue Mittelklasse abgelöst werden. Hier und da wird die 4870 1GB dann doch langsam ein bisschen überfordert. Mal sehen.


----------



## JuliusS (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Mir gehts auch wie Destroyer , da meine übertaktete HD 5850 schon gerade bei Crysis schnell an ihre Grenzen kommt . Ansonsten gibt es doch immer die Möglichkeit überschüssige Leistung zu nutzen .


----------



## TheMF6265 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

dass die aktuellen Karten nicht ausgelastet werden ist doch kein Grund den Gegner wieder aufholen zu lassen? ATi macht doch atm alles richtig, die HD5k Reihe verkauft sich immernoch wie warme semmeln und sie haben keinen Stress die HD6k Reihe flott fertig zu bekommen 
Ich denke die wissen schon was sie machen... ich hab nämlich vor mir so ein Schmuckstück zu besorgen


----------



## Krabbat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich finds auch gut.
Und ich denke ati hat sich was dabei gedacht.
Denn die neuen karten werden ja, wenn man den gerüchten glauben darf, noch stromsparender, was man immer gut gebrauchen kann, haben verstärkt verbesserungen hinsichtlich von directx11, was ja ein manko der 5000er war, und haben insgesamt mehr leistung, was ati wieder den sprung an die spitze mit der besten singlechip grafikkarte und erst recht der besten dualchip grafikkarte bringen könnte.

Also: gute neuigkeiten von ati


----------



## sanQn (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich erhoffe mir daraus nur eine 2te HD5850 billig aus dem Forum zu kaufen 
Die Leistung reicht mir jetzt aus, doch wenn Mafia 2 und Crysis 2 kommen, dann wird es bestimmt anders ausehen.


----------



## Daggy82 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also ich interessiere mich auch für die HD6xxx Serie.
Wenn die verfügbar ist kann meine gute alte 3870x2 in rente gehen oder in meinen zweitrechner umziehen, vorausgesetzt es gibt eine 6870x2 oder eine 6970.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich find es super. Weil die HD5k selbst bei Spielen wie Mafia 2 und Metro 2033 voll an ihre grenzen kommt genauso wie die GTX4XXer. Mal sehen wie gut die HD6k werden, und wenn mehr als 30% zu erwarten ist, wird gewechselt. Vorausgesetzt ich Spiele dann noch PC oder so. Naja, alles wird halt ihrgendwann weniger. 

Von mir aber ein ganz klares Lob mal an ATi, nach der erfolgreichen HD4k eine gute HD5k hat ATi es endlich geschafft den anschluss zu treffen und zu Toppen. Einfach Top. Und nein ich bin kein Fanboy! Ich kaufe was besser zu meinem Geld passt.


----------



## Low (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> *Hier Text einfügen*


Schon einmal drüber nachgedacht das sich nicht alle eine HD 5*** Karte gekauft haben?`Nur weil DU keine HD 6*** kaufen möchtest ist die Karte unnütz.
Bullsh*t !


----------



## cookiebrandt (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Richtig, @Low bzw stefan.net82: Es gibt einige, die ihren PC nur alle paar Jahre aufrüsten, die vielleicht jetzt noch mit einer HD2xxx-Reihe fahren und sich dann demnächst zu einem Grafikkartenwechsel durchringen können. Ob es Sinn macht, von der 5er-Reihe zu wechseln, sei mal dahingestellt, dazu habe ich keine Ahnung von der Leistung. Kommt ja auch immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an.

MfG


----------



## -NTB- (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

außerdem will ati bestimmt wieder die nase vorn behalten was die schnellste single gpu karte angeht....und ohne neue technologische fortschritte.....

man ist das pcgh forum abgeflacht.-.-


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also meiner 5850 geht gerade bei Metro mit DX11 extrem schnell
die Puste aus (liegt wohl auch an "Nvidia - It`s meant to be played")
und da ich mir bald nen 27" Monitor holen will 

Ne 2te 5850 unter 200 Euro


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

stefan hat doch selber geschrieben, das er das auf die leute bezog, die jetz schon ne aktuelle highend haben (5850+ (470, 5870, 480...)). anderen spricht er das doch selber nich ab ^^ also ruhig blut. ihm ist es halt nur unverständlich, wie man jedes jahr ne neue karte holen kann, wenn die aktuellen an sich schon völlig reichen und dank konsolen da kaum ne entwicklung der spiele abzusehen is.

es is schon traurig und bezeichnend, wenn man sich als pc spieler schon fast gegängelt sieht, ne neue konsolen generation herbeizuwünschen, nur damits aufm pc auch endlich ma wieder was anspruchsvolles gibt ^^

aber zurück zum thema: ich freu mich drauf *g*


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> stefan hat doch selber geschrieben, das er das auf die leute bezog, die jetz schon ne aktuelle highend haben (5850+ (470, 5870, 480...)). anderen spricht er das doch selber nich ab ^^ also ruhig blut. ihm ist es halt nur unverständlich, wie man jedes jahr ne neue karte holen kann, wenn die aktuellen an sich schon völlig reichen und dank konsolen da kaum ne entwicklung der spiele abzusehen is.
> 
> es is schon traurig und bezeichnend, wenn man sich als pc spieler schon fast gegängelt sieht, ne neue konsolen generation herbeizuwünschen, nur damits aufm pc auch endlich ma wieder was anspruchsvolles gibt ^^
> 
> aber zurück zum thema: ich freu mich drauf *g*



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich freu mich auf die 6000er, dann werde ich sicher auch aufrüsten.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Wie wärs wenn AMD mal dafür sorgen würde wenn die HD5000er Karten mal anständig lieferbar sind und nicht mal hier mal da wirklich lieferbar....

Naja mir solls recht sein... werden die alten Karten wenigstens billiger und es gibt nicht mehr solche Mondpreise..


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn AMD mal dafür sorgen würde wenn die HD5000er Karten mal anständig lieferbar sind und nicht mal hier mal da wirklich lieferbar...


Mein Gott, besser informiert bist du auch nicht, oder? Die HD5000er sind mitlerweile gut lieferbar und sogar wenn TSMC keine bessere Ausbeute hinbekommt, kann AMD nunmal auch nix dafür.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja mir solls recht sein... werden die alten Karten wenigstens billiger und es gibt nicht mehr solche Mondpreise..


 Von "Mondpreisen" kann hier ja wohl nicht die Rede sein, schon mal gesehen, wie teuer High-End-Karten vor 3-4 Jahren waren?


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn AMD mal dafür sorgen würde wenn die HD5000er Karten mal anständig lieferbar sind und nicht mal hier mal da wirklich lieferbar....
> 
> Naja mir solls recht sein... werden die alten Karten wenigstens billiger und es gibt nicht mehr solche Mondpreise..




Die sind ordentlich lieferbar.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ordentlich lieferbar nenne ich was anderes....


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Du kaufst dir doch eh' keine ATI-Karten, also woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich hab bereits eine ATI Karte...


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich dachte die wär' verreckt? Achso stimmt, das war ja die GTX285.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Nein die ist auch nicht verreckt... Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun welche GraKa bei mir den Löffel abgibt und welche nicht?


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Weil es Tatsache ist, dass die HD 5000er gut lieferbar sind. 
Du kannst mittlerweile jede Karte sofort kriegen, zu einem annehmbaren Preis.

Oder glaubst du jeder kleine Shop muss die Karten jederzeit da haben? Das ist bei keinem Artikel der Fall.


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn AMD mal dafür sorgen würde wenn die HD5000er Karten mal anständig lieferbar sind und nicht mal hier mal da wirklich lieferbar....
> 
> Naja mir solls recht sein... werden die alten Karten wenigstens billiger und es gibt nicht mehr solche Mondpreise..



Die Radeon HD5000 sind doch schon lange gut lieferbar.


----------



## Krabbat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

naja sie sind nicht gerade m überschuss vorhanden, aber da kann ati ja nichts für
das liegt an tsmc
trotzdem kannst du jede beliebige karte bekommen
nur unter anderem durch die knappheit bedingt ist der preis halt noch relativ hoch


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind sie eben nicht gut lieferbar sondern nur lieferbar... Wer diese Meinung nicht akzeptieren kann... sein Problem.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

wobei das ja nicht die schuld von AMD ist


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie eben nicht gut lieferbar sondern nur lieferbar... Wer diese Meinung nicht akzeptieren kann... sein Problem.




Hört sich für mich so an als wolltest du nur auf AMD rumhacken.

Die Ref. Karten sind fast alle weg, das ist klar.

Die Herstellerkarten sind aber alle breit verfügbar!


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Sollte ATI gegen Oktober wirklich schon die 6xxx Reihe releasen, werde ich bestimmt schon zu einem Umstieg verführt, dabei hab ich meine 5850 noch nicht allzu lange.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

*Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier geistreiche Antworten kommen würden und nicht solche Pauschalaussagen wie von ghostadmin. 

Von daher bitte ich darum, hier keine Flamewars anzuzetteln. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden gelöscht (ebenso die Kommentare mit dem Bezug auf den Flamepost)*


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?



Ich. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, meine 4870 durch eine 6000er zu ersetzen. Die 5000er werde ich wohl überspringen.


----------



## Hasbat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> nicht einmal die 5000-high end karten werden momentan von einem spiel voll ausgenutzt bzw. benötigt.



Dann frage ich mich wozu es von den HD5870 Crossfire-Systeme mit 2 oder mehr Karten gibt.
Da finde ich es besser wenn man statt 2 x HD5870 einmal HD6870 verbaut hat. Auch wegen dem Mikroruckeln.
Zudem kann man aktuelle Spiele mit Grafikmods verschönern womit dann garantiert jede GraKa probleme bekommt.



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> momentan sind diese karten, sollten sie tatsächlich noch in diesem jahr auf den markt kommen, nicht mehr als ein fünftes, schweinemäßg teueres rad am wagen.



Ich nehme an das die HD6000 preislich maximal auf das Niveau der GF480 kommt diese aber in der Leistung deutlich übertrifft und die HD 5000er ein gutes Stück günstiger werden.

Somit ist das erscheinen der HD6000er sowohl in Sachen Leistungszuwachs gegenüber der Konkurrenz als auch für die Preisentwicklung der HD5000er ein Vorteil.

Je länger AMD/ATI mit dem Release wartet desto mehr kann Nvidia verkaufen.

Ich finde das ganze gut da bei mir Ende dieses Anfang nächstes Jahr ein neuer Rechner geplant ist.


----------



## Hasbat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn AMD mal dafür sorgen würde wenn die HD5000er Karten mal anständig lieferbar sind und nicht mal hier mal da wirklich lieferbar....



Sieh dich doch mal z.B. bei Alternate um , dann wirst du feststellen das etwa die Hälfte aller HD5000er sofort lieferbar sind. Das betrifft alle Modelle : HD5870,HD5850,ect.

Quelle:
http://www.alternate.de/html/catego...ikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+ATI&l3=Radeon+HD5000&

Die Grüne Kennzeichnung besagt daß das jeweilige Modell innerhalb von 24h versandfertig ist . Das genügt doch wohl oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Hab ganz vergessen : Es gibt ja Leute die wollen nicht irgendeine HD5870 sondern genau die welche gerade NICHT lieferbar ist.


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viel Shader Einheiten die Radeon HD 6870 haben wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Korrekterweise müssten es 3200 sein.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Korrekterweise müssten es 3200 sein.


 
Niemals, eher die HD7xxx, sofern dann noch dieses Präfix gilt.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Niemals, eher die HD7xxx, sofern dann noch dieses Präfix gilt.




Ja, durch den immer noch 40nm Prozess wird das wohl nichts.
Aber ich rechne mit etwa 2400 Shadern.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Hmmm, so arg viele Shader werden da gar nicht mehr drin sein, rechne eher mit einer effizienteren bzw. angepassten Architektur mit mehr DX11-Performance und evtl. höheren Taktraten bei weniger Stromverbrauch pro Taktzyklus.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmmm, so arg viele Shader werden da gar nicht mehr drin sein, rechne eher mit einer effizienteren bzw. angepassten Architektur mit mehr DX11-Performance und evtl. höheren Taktraten bei weniger Stromverbrauch pro Taktzyklus.




Naja, das wäre schon möglich.
Guck dir mal den Sprung von HD 3870 auf HD 4870 an, das war enorm.
Und beide Chips sind im 55nm Prozess hergestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Nicht im selben 55nm-Prozess, bei TSMC wird da unterschieden.

Außerdem konnten die R600er aufgrund einiger Bugs und zu weniger Textureinheiten nie ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht im selben 55nm-Prozess, bei TSMC wird da unterschieden.
> 
> Außerdem konnten die R600er aufgrund einiger Bugs und zu weniger Textureinheiten nie ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen.




Meinst du damit, die HD 4870 hat einen "55nm r2" Prozess?


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich würde da eher ein "b" dranhängen, aber auf jedenfall wurden HD3000 und HD4000 nicht im selben 55nm-Prozess gefertigt.


----------



## fuddles (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Umso früher die 6000er Serie kommt umso besser. Die Karten aus dem mittlerem Segment werden aber eh noch länger brauchen bis zum release als die High End Karten. 
Für mich ist ein früher Termin interessant da ein Monitor Upgrade von 19" auf 22-24" mit FullHD geplant ist und da wird die 5770 mit AA und AF nicht mehr ausreichen für flüssige FPS jenseits der 30.

High End Karten ( akutelle 5000er oder 400gtx ab 470 ) kommen aber generell nicht in Frage hauptsächlich wegen dem Preis aber auch weil keine langen stromfressenden Karten in meinen Rechner passen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Auch wenn die HD 5870 noch vollkommen reicht: Gut, dass AMD bald bessere Grafikkarten rausbringt. Dann kriegt der ineffiziente Stromschlucker GTX 480 endlich Konkurrenz. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn so eine laute, heiße, ineffiziente Grafikkarte die Leistungskrone hat, außerdem gönne ich AMD Platz 1 mehr. (Die Machenschaften von Nvidia finde ich nicht so gut.)


----------



## The-GeForce (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?
> 
> ...



Also ich freu mich ebenfalls sehr auf die HD6000er Serie. Den entweder komme ich dann günstig an eine HD 5850 oder vielleicht sogar an eine HD6850, sofern der Strombedarf und Preis stimmt.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, bald eine schnelle aber trotzdem effiziente Karte im Rechner zu haben. Und da kommt mir die HD6000er Serie sehr gelegen.


----------



## 3-way (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Endlich! Die 5870 war mir schon beim Release zu langsam!


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Korrekterweise müssten es 3200 sein.



Ich denke dass werden eher weniger. AMD hat ja schon gesagt dass sie an der Effizienz schrauben. Da glaube ich kaum dass die einen Monster Chip mit 3200 Shadern bauen wollen. 2000 beziehungweise 2400 halte ich fuer realistisch.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Wie kommen eigentlich immer irgend welche Menschen auf den Trichter, dass aktuelle Grafikkarten nicht ausgereizt werden können?

Also wenn ich mit einer Grafikkarte endlich Crysis, samt optik Mods in 1920x1080 spielen kann und nicht unter 30FPS komme, dann glaub ich sowas, aber das schafft weder die 5870 noch die 480!


----------



## TheKampfkugel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meine HD5870 ist mir zu langsam, ehrlich gesagt
> Schon mal Downsampling ausprobiert? Da geht der Karte ganz schnell die Luft aus.
> Und einmal mit Downsampling gespielt, willst du nix mehr anderes!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf die HD6xxx reihe und wenn ich dadurch nur billig an eine 2te 5870 komme



Wie kriegste Downsampling auf Ati mit Vista oder 7 hin dachte das geht net


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Wie kriegste Downsampling auf Ati mit Vista oder 7 hin dachte das geht net



Mit dem SSAA-Tool 
Steht übrigens auch in der aktuellen PCGH Print samt Tool auf der DVD.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Cool Thx wollte schon immer mal Downsampling nutzen einfach mal um zu wissen wie viel schöner es ist zu Zocken für mich leider eh nichts da reicht meine 4870 und vorallem deren 512mb GDDR nicht 

Aber dafür dann ne schicke 6870 oder wie die auch immer heisen wird


----------



## FloW^^ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

ich denke, dass die "southern island"-karten endlich eine seperate shader-clock bekommen werden.
wenn ich mir meine HD5770 so ansehe, dann wird das sehr gut möglich sein.
denn: ich kann zwar keine spiele bei 960MHz und 1,125V spielen (absturz), aber die shader alleine laufen mit der hohen taktrate bei dieser vgpu einwandfrei. (getestet mit ighashgpu und oclhashcat)

also die shader halten einiges mehr an dampf aus als der rest des chips.

ich glaube, dass ati ausserdem eine neue art von 5D-shadern verbauen wird... oder zumindest diesen "Ultra-Threaded Dispatch Processor" so aufwertet, dass die effizienz der shader an sich steigt. (es kann mehr gleichzeitig berechnet werden, da mehr der 5D-shader gleichzeitig ausgelastet werden kann)
alles in allem glaube ich, die daten der 6870 werden so aussehen: 

weiterhin 320 5D-shader... jedoch
GPU(rasterizer/geometrie/tesselator/TMU): ~900Mhz 
Shaderclock: mindestens 1200Mhz
RAM: 1300-1400Mhz
mit 256bit SI-Anbindung
...
mal sehen, wie nah ich mit meinen vermutungen im oktober an der realität liege... ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ja und wenn, ich bin auch der Meinung es ist viel zu früh. Meine Gtx 260 reicht immer noch für alles was ich spiele. Liegt vieleicht daran, das Grafik nicht alles ist und ich Games zocke und keine Filme wie Crysis.


----------



## FloW^^ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

ich nutze meine grafikkarte mittlerweile hauptsächlich nurnoch zum rumspielen mit opencl-programmen
und ich bin auf die shaderleistung der 6k-reihe gespannt ^^


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> ich nutze meine grafikkarte mittlerweile hauptsächlich nurnoch zum rumspielen mit opencl-programmen
> und ich bin auf die shaderleistung der 6k-reihe gespannt ^^



OpenCL ist wirklich was feines. Wie genau nutzt du denn OpenCL? Ich nutze Microsoft Visual C# inklusive OpenCL.NET.dll und OpenCLTemplate.dll. Hoffentlich wird die OpenCL Leistung deutlich steigen in der Radeon HD6000 Reihe.


----------



## TheMF6265 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> ich denke, dass die "southern island"-karten endlich eine seperate shader-clock bekommen werden.


meinst du wirklich, ATi wird die Shader-Clock frei vom Rest des Chips veränderbar machen?
Ich glaube nicht, denn das wäre ein Eingeständnis, dass nVidias Lösung besser ist und ich glaube nicht, dass ATi dies machen wird, trotz großer Erhöhung der Shader Leistung


----------



## AmdNator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also ich freu mich auch auf die 6000Serie da kann entlich meine HD 4850 in rente mal schauen ob ich dieses mal wieder in die mittelklasse gehe oder es mir doch mal antuhe das Flagschiff zu kaufen!


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Wenn die Karten dieses Jahr kommen ist Nvidia weg vom Fenster es sein den die schaffen noch irgent was gutes rauszubringen. Für mich wäre das super wenn die dann neue Karten bringen würden, da meine GTX 260 bald nicht mehr wirklich reicht.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Es ist echt unglaublich dass hier dauernd der Untergang von Nvidia prophezeit wird, nur weil ATI die eine oder andere Grafikkartengeneration früher geleased hat. Nvidia ist Marktführer und macht auch noch in anderen Bereichen Geschäfte, wo ATI bislang nur 08/15-Zeug abgeliefert hat.


----------



## DirtyOli (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?
> 
> ...



Du scheinst nicht viel vom Games zu verstehen oder? Es gibt so viele Games die noch mehr leistung brauchen. 
Ich kann dir 100 spiele Zeigen die die 5000er high end karten mehr als voll ausnutzten. Wir sprechen hier von high end gaming und das bedeutet 1920x1200, 4xAA (und mehr), 16AF @ 60FPS und das geht bei so vielen Spielen noch nicht oder nur mit Multi Gpu schwachsinn.


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten dieses Jahr kommen ist Nvidia weg vom Fenster



Dass Nvidia pleite geht ist sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Nvidia ist im GPGPU und Profi Grafikkarten Markt sehr Stark. Zudem orientieren sich Komplett-PC Hersteller eher bei Nvidia. Und dann waeren da noch die Nvidia Fanboys die sich niemals eine ATI Karte kaufen wuerden.


----------



## SixpackRanger (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten dieses Jahr kommen ist Nvidia weg vom Fenster es sein den die schaffen noch irgent was gutes rauszubringen. Für mich wäre das super wenn die dann neue Karten bringen würden, da meine GTX 260 bald nicht mehr wirklich reicht.



Und ? Dann legt Nvidia halt einfach mit einer neuen Revision ihrer GF100 Karten nach ...


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Und ? Dann legt Nvidia halt einfach mit einer neuen Revision ihrer GF100 Karten nach ...



Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre hat Nvidia noch nicht einmal so etwas angekuendigt.


----------



## Wincenty (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also ich hät nix gegen ne 6000 nur wenn die nicht wieder ü350 sind


----------



## Krabbat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

wie denn auch?
die haben ja noch nicht einmal alle karten mit ihrer neuen architektur rausgebracht, die sie gerne rausbringen würden
zum einen die mittleren und unteren karten und zum anderen zumindest eine dualchip karte lassen noch auf sich warten
solange die nicht raus sind wird das wohl nichts mit nem refresh, aber gedanken machen die sich bestimmt schon über ne neue generation, denn die wissen ja auch, dass ati die 6000er bald rasubringt und sie was dagegen tun müssen


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich glaube Nvidia koennte im Gamer-Markt in Schwierigkeiten geraten wenn die HD 6000 Reihe erscheint und Nvidia vielleicht wieder ein halbes Jahr braucht um zu kontern.


----------



## SixpackRanger (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



thysol schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre hat Nvidia noch nicht einmal so etwas angekuendigt.



Und das Erscheinen gewisser 6XXX Karten von AMD sind ebenso Spekulation ...


----------



## defPlaya (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Also mir persönlich ist es egal. Wenn ATI die 6000er rausbringt, dann wird NV kontern. Vielleicht haben die dann genug Erfahrung oder ähnliches um eine bessere Karte als die 480er rausbringen! Diese wäre dann für mich wieder Interessanter!


----------



## SixpackRanger (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Das seh ich genauso. So war es doch schon immer und so wird es immer sein.


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Und das Erscheinen gewisser 6XXX Karten von AMD sind ebenso Spekulation ...



Dass ist keine Spekulation. AMD hat die Radeon HD 6XXX fuer 2010 bestaetigt.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich ist es egal. Wenn ATI die 6000er rausbringt, dann wird NV kontern. Vielleicht haben die dann genug Erfahrung oder ähnliches um eine bessere Karte als die 480er rausbringen! Diese wäre dann für mich wieder Interessanter!




Und warum genau sind Refresh Karten was wichtigeres als Nagelneue mit neuen Features o.ä. die den Markt wieder neu Mischen würden?


----------



## Krabbat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

also ich würde auch sagen, dass die 6000er nicht nur ein refresh der 5000er sind, sondern eine neue reihe, weil sie ja zum teil auch schon merkmaler der komplett neuen architektur haben, die in 28nm kommen soll
ein gt400er refresh ist was ganz anderes, denn dabei würde es sich ja lediglich um eine kleine verbesserung der reihe handel und nicht um eine ganz neue reihe


----------



## FloW^^ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

die gtx400er haben doch schon den refresh in form der gtx460. Da wird nach oben hin maximal noch der vollausbau mit 384 shadern kommen. Mehr nach oben aber ganz sicher nicht von der 400er generation. Ich spiele mit oclhashcat, ighashgpu und pyrit rum :-p


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> die gtx400er haben doch schon den refresh in form der gtx460. Da wird nach oben hin maximal noch der vollausbau mit 384 shadern kommen. Mehr nach oben aber ganz sicher nicht von der 400er generation. Ich spiele mit oclhashcat, ighashgpu und pyrit rum :-p




Der Refresh wäre aber eher sowas wie ein Dieshrink, oder ein besserer Chip als der G100 - das bedeutet ein G100 mit Vollausbau, sowie ein G104 mit Vollausbau.


----------



## SixpackRanger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist keine Spekulation. AMD hat die Radeon HD 6XXX fuer 2010 bestaetigt.



Was hat AMD in der Vergangenheit nicht schon alles bestätigt, was dann doch nicht pünktlich erschienen ist ?


----------



## Krabbat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

ja aber das war soweit ich weiß auch auf ne längere zeit vorrausgesagt
das hier ist ja nicht mehr allzuweit weg und ich denke nicht, dass die dabei dann nicht wissen wie lange es noch dauert
denn es ist ja klar, dass, wenn man etwas ankündigt, was in 2 jahren kommen soll, es noch viele zwischenfälle geben kann
wenn man aber was ankündigt, was in nem viertel jahr kommen soll, kann ja nicht mehr viel dazwischen kommen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist echt unglaublich dass hier dauernd der Untergang von Nvidia prophezeit wird, nur weil ATI die eine oder andere Grafikkartengeneration früher geleased hat. Nvidia ist Marktführer und macht auch noch in anderen Bereichen Geschäfte, wo ATI bislang nur 08/15-Zeug abgeliefert hat.


 
Marktführer ist immernoch Intel, so krank das auch immer sein mag. Aber wenn man sich so die verluste von NV an der Börse anschaut, kann man schon Angst bekommen. Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Fan von nVidia aber ohne kann AMD den Grakapreis selbst bestimmen und das wäre fatal. Man sieht ja wie Intel die Preise im Highendbereich bestimmt.


----------



## SixpackRanger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Was sicher mehr damit zu tun hat, daß man keine Chipsätze mehr entwickelt denn schlechte Technik. 

Wenn man ohnehin noch Probleme mit gewissen Fertigungsprozessen hat, warum sollten 28 nm für die Grafikkartengeneration 6XXX nicht davon betroffen sein ?


----------



## XE85 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Wenn man ohnehin noch Probleme mit gewissen Fertigungsprozessen hat, warum sollten 28 nm für die Grafikkartengeneration 6XXX nicht davon betroffen sein ?



weil die 6xxx Grakas in 40nm gefertigt werden - 28nm kommt erst mit der übernächsten Generation

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

naja, gabs da nicht mal was von PCHG das Nvidia seine GTX480 auf allen Einheiten erweitern will? haben doch bis jetzt immer noch ein paar Shader und so gefehlt? die nicht an waren wegen den Stromverbrauch und der hitze. das die 6000er besser sein wird als die GTX480er glaube ich schon nur in sehr Tessalhaltigen-Spielen und -Benchmarks könnte die 6000er immer noch schwächer sein zumal die eine Mischung ist und in 40nm Hergestellt wird. Ich hoffe ja das AMD/ATI noch ein paar Tricks im Ärmel haben um doch über all besser zu sein, so die sich jetzt Gerüchte häufen das der Bulldozer, selbst die Sandy-Bridge killen könnte.


----------



## thysol (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> das die 6000er besser sein wird als die GTX480er glaube ich schon nur in sehr Tessalhaltigen-Spielen und -Benchmarks könnte die 6000er immer noch schwächer sein



Laut AMD soll die Tesselations Performance deutlich besser sein auf der HD 6000 als auf der HD 5000. Ob die Tesselations Performance der HD 6000 besser ist als bei Fermi wird sich zeigen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Die neue GPU-Generation der "Roten" wird vermutlich ein ordentliches Stück Technik werden, denn der 40nm-Prozess ist mitlerweile ausgereift und der der Cypress-Chip lässt eine Menge Spielraum für Optimierungen (vor allem bei der DX11-Leistung). Heißt also: erwartungsgemäß gesteigerte Taktraten, bei gewohnt niedriger Leistungsaufnahme und überarbeiteten DX11-Einheiten. Und das beste: sollte der neue Chip wirklich so früh erscheinen, dann wären auch die "Grünen" gezwungen, bald eine neue Generation zu veröffentlichen. Das belebt den Markt 

Nvidia sollte sich auch überlegen, ob es sinnvoll ist, weiter an ihren großen Transistor-Monstern zu hängen. Klar - es hat ihnen die Leistungskrone zurückgebracht, aber zu welchem Preis? Die Chips sind nicht nur teurer zu produzieren, sondern pro Wafer fällt auch deutlich mehr Ausschuß ab. Ganz zu Schweigen von den anderen Nachteilen, die solche riesigen Chips mit sich bringen (Abwärme etc...). Wenn man also die Chipgröße bzw. Transistoranzahl in Relation zur Rechenleistung setzt, zeigt ATI deutlich, wo es langgeht. Dies ist ein für die Zukunft nicht zu unterschätzender Fakt


----------



## Arno1978 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Hi

Fakt ist doch wenn jemand das absolute HighEnd haben will dann kauft er sich zurzeit eine 5970 (wie alle wissen schnellste Graka auf dem Markt)

Man muss aber auch sagen NV hat mit der 460 was ganz ordentliches abgeliefert.

Wenn ein Leistungspluss von ca. 100% drin wäre - was gar nicht so unmögliuch ist, es war ja so bei der 3870 zur 4870 und dann zur 5870 fast immer 100% mehr Leistung.
Schätze aber mal wenn das so sein sollte wären 2 GB Grakas mehr Standard in der HighEnd Klasse.


----------



## Oneill (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Nein eine 5970 wohl weniger, eher 2 5870.
Oder wenn man kein Microruckeln will eine 480.

Bisher hab ich aber von Micorruckeln nichts gemerkt.
Ich persönlich werde sicher nix ändern das nächste Jahr, 2 Vapor X 5870 reichen sicher noch länger.


----------



## Arno1978 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich meinte ja nur das eine 5970 die schnelste Graka ist (ob Single GPU Karte oder nicht. Schnelste Karte) Eine 480 ohne Microruckler wäre da besser, aber so eine Laute Karte - ich weiß nicht und dann die Wärmeentwicklung. Wie mag das bei den jetzigen Ausentemperaturen (36 Grad und mehr) wohl sein...

Ich hatte vor meier 5870 2 3870 im CF - mir sind erst die Microruckler aufgefallen als ich davon gelesen habe


----------



## gecan (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

genau dere zeit wo crysis2 und cod7 kommt 

freu mich schon auf 2x hd6870 betrieb 

aber ich hoffe das die hd6870 mit 2gb ram und 512bit si kommt


----------



## hawk910 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Meine 4890 läuft noch prächtig mit meinem 22". 1680*1050 und 2*AA, da läuft BC2 prima mit 60-80 fps. Eine Aufrüstung wäre eigentlich erst ab einer 5850 sinnvoll, die 5770 und 5830 bieten kaum mehr bzw. weniger Leistung. Aber wenn ich schon aufrüste, dann mit einem vernünftigen Leistungssprung...und da kommt eigentlich nur die 5870 in Frage. Also klasse, wenn die 6000er kommt, da dürfte es sich dann auch wirklich lohnen. Entweder eine "6850" oder eine 5870....mal sehen was kommt und was es kosten soll, bzw. mal sehen ob und wie weit die Preise der 5000er sinken. Über 300 Euro bezahle ich jedenfalls nicht für ne GraKa, da müßte ich ja Tinte gesoffen haben! Zu gut schlägt sich meine 4000er zur Zeit noch. Von daher find ich eine neue Generation schon klasse.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



gecan schrieb:


> genau dere zeit wo crysis2 und cod7 kommt
> 
> freu mich schon auf 2x hd6870 betrieb
> 
> aber ich hoffe das die hd6870 mit 2gb ram und 512bit si kommt


 
Für COD7 wirst du sicherlich keine HD6000 brauchen.

Für Crysis 2 wohl auch nicht, da Crossplattformtitel.


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



XE85 schrieb:


> weil die 6xxx Grakas in 40nm gefertigt werden - 28nm kommt erst mit der übernächsten Generation
> 
> mfg



Unabhänging davon gibt es ja auch immer noch Probleme mit Fertigungen unter 45 nm wie es scheint ... von daher ist es eigentlich unerheblich ob nun 40 oder 28. Fakt ist, daß die immer kleiner werdenden Fertigungen Probleme machen mit der jetzt verfügbaren Technik.

Von daher bin ich mir relativ sicher, daß dieser fixe Termin sicher gekippt wird.


----------



## XE85 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Unabhänging davon gibt es ja auch immer noch Probleme mit Fertigungen unter 45 nm wie es scheint



die HD6xxx ist auch nicht in 45nm gefertigt



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Von daher bin ich mir relativ sicher, daß dieser fixe Termin sicher gekippt wird.



das die HD6xxx noch im Herbst kommt ist eine Angabe von AMD - und im gegensatz zu manch anderen GPU Herstellern stimmten diese angegebenen Erscheinungstermine bei AMD in der Vergangenheit seht oft - den was es für Kritik hagelt wenn sie nicht stimmen hat man ja bei Fermi gesehn

mfg


----------



## tolga9009 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



> die 6000-reihe wird für mich persönlich frühestens in 1-2 jahren  interessant werden, momentan sind diese karten, sollten sie tatsächlich  noch in diesem jahr auf den markt kommen, nicht mehr als ein fünftes,  schweinemäßg teueres rad am wagen.


Sei doch froh, dass die HD6000 Reihe im Oktober kommt. In 1 - 2 Jahren sind sie dann wieder spottbillig, da kannste wieder zugreifen. Aber abgesehen davon sind solche Kommentare einfach egoistisch. Es gibt genug Leute, die wechseln ihre Karten in nichtmal einem halben Jahr (siehe HD5870 zu GTX480), auch gibt es noch Leute, die mal wieder gerne von der 8800GTS / HD4870 / GTX260 oder sogar HD3870 wechseln wollen. Ich persönlich freue mich auf die HD6000 und habe mich bis jetzt nie gefragt: "Wer braucht denn diese Leistung?" Es gibt ganz viele Leute (zum Glück!), sonst würden wir heute noch Doom 1 Grafik, Single-Cores und Geforce 2 Karten haben. Nicht jeder lässt nur Office 97 aufm Rechner laufen.


----------



## thysol (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Für COD7 wirst du sicherlich keine HD6000 brauchen.



COD 7 wird wahrscheinlich sogar noch auf einer 9600GT/HD 3870 fluessig laufen.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



thysol schrieb:


> COD 7 wird wahrscheinlich sogar noch auf einer 9600GT/HD 3870 fluessig laufen.


laufen schon, doch sicher nicht mit der besten BildQuali


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



XE85 schrieb:


> die HD6xxx ist auch nicht in 45nm gefertigt



Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich sagte "unter 45 nm". Das nächste Mal aufmerksamer lesen und nicht gleich wie von Sinnen losschreiben.



> das die HD6xxx noch im Herbst kommt ist eine Angabe von AMD - und im gegensatz zu manch anderen GPU Herstellern stimmten diese angegebenen Erscheinungstermine bei AMD in der Vergangenheit seht oft - den was es für Kritik hagelt wenn sie nicht stimmen hat man ja bei Fermi gesehn
> 
> mfg



Wie gesagt, die Probleme in der dafür nötigen Fertigungstechnik sind faktisch vorhanden. Ich glaube daher nicht, daß die 6XXX im Oktober kommt. Und wenn doch, dann sicher in nicht ausreichenden Stückzahlen zu horrenden Preisen. Super ! Da lohnt es sich dann sicher zuzugreifen ...


----------



## XE85 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

hast du dafür auch eine Quelle?, den was du glaubst ist im endeffekt nicht entscheidend - zum einen hätte ich gern eine Quelle für die angeblichen Fertigungsprobleme in 40nm und zum 2. dafür das die HD6xxx nicht im Oktober kommt - den der Erscheinungstermin Oktober nunmal der aktuelle Stand 

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



thysol schrieb:


> COD 7 wird wahrscheinlich sogar noch auf einer 9600GT/HD 3870 fluessig laufen.



Auf Very High, 4x AA, 16x AF und Full HD versteht sich.


----------



## gecan (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Für COD7 wirst du sicherlich keine HD6000 brauchen.
> 
> Für Crysis 2 wohl auch nicht, da Crossplattformtitel.



ich stehe auf max qualität und da kann die leistung der gpu nie genug sein schon garnicht wenn man ssaa ab 8aa einstellt bei full hd auflösung 



@thysol,

nicht wenn man auf max qualität steht ! da reichen nicht mal meine 2x hd5870 2gb in manchen spielen


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



gecan schrieb:


> @thysol,
> 
> nicht wenn man auf max qualität steht ! da reichen nicht mal meine 2x hd5870 2gb in manchen spielen




Hehe, aber nicht bei CoD.


----------



## gecan (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

doch ab 8x aa und geschalteten ssaa machen meine 2x hd5870 2gb auf der stelle schlapp bei 1920x1080 

aber mit 4x aa bei ssaa habe ich noch konstant meine 90 fps


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



XE85 schrieb:


> hast du dafür auch eine Quelle?, den was du glaubst ist im endeffekt nicht entscheidend - zum einen hätte ich gern eine Quelle für die angeblichen Fertigungsprobleme in 40nm und zum 2. dafür das die HD6xxx nicht im Oktober kommt - den der Erscheinungstermin Oktober nunmal der aktuelle Stand
> 
> mfg



Du *lesen*, du evtl klüger wenn auch verstehen ... 

Und das ist nicht zum ersten Mal so, das war auch schon Ende letzten Jahres der Fall und obwohl man Anfang Januar großspurig meinte es wäre behoben ist der gleiche Käse immer noch am Köcheln ...

Deswegen meine begründete Skepsis über das Halten von Erscheinungsterminen ...

Da muß ich übrigens auch nichts glauben, es *ist* so !


----------



## KTMDoki (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Du *lesen*, du evtl klüger wenn auch verstehen ...
> 
> Und das ist nicht zum ersten Mal so, das war auch schon Ende letzten Jahres der Fall und obwohl man Anfang Januar großspurig meinte es wäre behoben ist der gleiche Käse immer noch am Köcheln ...
> 
> ...




wenn du einen Artikel vom 3.5.2009 ist, finde ich das nicht mehr so aktuell...

b2t:
ich fände es auf jeden Fall gut, wenn die neue HD6000er Serie schon im Oktober kommt!

Eventuell kauf ich mir eine, aber zuerst ist eine neue KTM dran


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Du *lesen*, du evtl klüger wenn auch verstehen ...
> 
> Und das ist nicht zum ersten Mal so, das war auch schon Ende letzten Jahres der Fall und obwohl man Anfang Januar großspurig meinte es wäre behoben ist der gleiche Käse immer noch am Köcheln ...
> 
> ...




Muhahaha geil, vom 3.5.2009, geil. 

Und du gehst allen Ernstes davon aus, dass sich das bis heute nicht geändert hat?


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt und das Datum überlesen. Dachte es wäre Mai 2010.

Trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen, daß Fermi auch 40 nm ist und auch bei TMSC gefertigt wird. Deswegen auch die Sache mit der Verfügbarkeit. Klar ist doch wohl, wer zuerst ordert, wird auch zuerst bedient. AMD kam zuerst, dann dauert es ewig bis zur problemfreien Produktion und jetzt schiebt sich auch noch Fermi dazwischen. Jetzt verstanden worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich denke das wir nicht den "Überflieger" erwarten können. Mich interessiert es besonders wie hoch der Performance-Anstieg im Vergleich zu Fermi unter DX11 ausfällt.


----------



## AMDJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Wollten die nicht ende des Jahres eine überarbeitete Version der 5000er auf den markt bringen?!


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



AMDJunkie schrieb:


> Wollten die nicht ende des Jahres eine überarbeitete Version der 5000er auf den markt bringen?!


 
Ja, und genau damit ist ja "HD6000" gemeint.


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



gecan schrieb:


> @thysol,
> 
> nicht wenn man auf max qualität steht ! da reichen nicht mal meine 2x hd5870 2gb in manchen spielen





gecan schrieb:


> doch ab 8x aa und geschalteten ssaa machen meine 2x hd5870 2gb auf der stelle schlapp bei 1920x1080
> 
> aber mit 4x aa bei ssaa habe ich noch konstant meine 90 fps



Mann spielt ja auch COD wenn mann auf maximale Qualitaet steht? COD bietet doch nur Konsolen Grafik. Zock mal lieber Metro 2033 oder Crysis. Dass ist mir lieber Crysis/Metro ohne AA zu zocken als solche Konsolen Titel wie COD oder Assassins's Creed 2 mit SSAA zu zocken.


----------



## jaramund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Laut Heise Onlien ist der Zeitrum 15. bis 29. Oktober für den Marktstart im Gespräch.
Exemplare für die Presse sollen bereits Anfang Oktober unterwegs sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Naja, das wäre sogar nur 11 Monate nach RV870, also nicht schlecht.


----------



## Krabbat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

ja ati ist halt mitlerweile durch die zusammenarbeit mit amd echt stark geworden
ganz früher war das ja mal ganz anders, da hat nvidia den markt deutlich beherscht
aber jetzt hat ati die nase momentan vorn


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ja ati ist halt mitlerweile durch die zusammenarbeit mit amd echt stark geworden
> ganz früher war das ja mal ganz anders, da hat nvidia den markt deutlich beherscht
> aber jetzt hat ati die nase momentan vorn


 
Eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil, viele Schnitzer hat sich ATI unter AMD zuvor nicht geleistet und war öfters und länger an der Performancespitze.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ja ati ist halt mitlerweile durch die zusammenarbeit mit amd echt stark geworden
> ganz früher war das ja mal ganz anders, da hat nvidia den markt deutlich beherscht
> aber jetzt hat ati die nase momentan vorn




Öhm ATi arbeitet nicht mit AMD zuammen, ATi ist eine Marke des AMD Konzerns seit 2007.


----------



## 3-way (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Bitte mit 2 GB Ram und nicht teurer als die 5870 heute schon ist. Danke.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



3-way schrieb:


> Bitte mit 2 GB Ram und nicht teurer als die 5870 heute schon ist. Danke.




Mit der 5870 MUSS es so werden, wie es immer wird, die neue Serie nimmt preislich und Markt-technisch den Platz der Vorgängergeneration ein.


----------



## drakenbacken (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Wenn die überarbeiteten GPUs Ende Oktober vorgestellt werden, dann sind sie wohl bis Anfang 2011 gut im Handel verfügbar. Und im kommenden Jahr wollte ich mir eh mal einen komplett neuen Rechner gönnen. Dann werde ich voraussichtlich mal wieder eine ATI GraKa nehmen, wenn die kommende Serie ähnlich energie-effizient ist, wie die aktuelle (für mich ein entscheidendes Merkmal). Und dann ggf. gleich eine NextGen AMD CPU in den Rechner, wir haben zu Hause zwar neben einem Athlon auch eine Intel-CPU im Einsatz, doch mit den AMDs war ich, besonders in Preis-/Leistungs-Hinsicht immer extrem zufrieden.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Bin sehr gespannt auf den Nachfolger der 5770.
Erwarte zar keinen so großen Sprung wie von der 4000 zur 5000 Serie, trotzdem wird die 6770 (?) wohl ne interresante Karte (für mich) werden.
Dann entscheide ich mich zwischen 
HD 5850 (preislich dann hoffentlich gut reduziert)
HD 6770
GTX 460 1GB 

angepeilt ist ein Preis von ca.170€


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Auf einen Nachfolger der 5770 könnte ich auch noch warten.
Im Moment werkelt noch eine 3870, leider an der Leistungsgrenze


----------



## LtotheG (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich hoffe das es noch dieses Jahr geschieht wen ja greif ich direkt zu habe zwar 2x 5870
aber ne 6000 wäre mal geil,man muss bedenken Crysis 2 steht bald für der Tür.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Wenn die überarbeiteten GPUs Ende Oktober vorgestellt werden, dann sind sie wohl bis Anfang 2011 gut im Handel verfügbar.



sie sollen zur vorstellung auch gleich auf den Markt kommen - so wie im GPU Bereich seit Jahren üblich

mfg


----------



## plusminus (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



LtotheG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es noch dieses Jahr geschieht wen ja greif ich direkt zu habe zwar 2x 5870
> aber ne 6000 wäre mal geil,man muss bedenken Crysis 2 steht bald für der Tür.




Genau so is es ne 6000er und Crysis 2 und für alle anderen eine sehr viel günstigere 5850 oder 5870 da ist für jeden das passende dabei


----------



## Martin inside (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Also meiner 5850 geht gerade bei Metro mit DX11 extrem schnell
> die Puste aus (liegt wohl auch an "Nvidia - It`s meant to be played")
> und da ich mir bald nen 27" Monitor holen will
> 
> Ne 2te 5850 unter 200 Euro


 
Das liegt eher an der schwachen Tesselation leistung der Radeon 5xxx Serie. Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei STALKER: CoP mit meiner 5850. Falls möglich Tesselation im Einstellungsmenü deaktivieren.


----------



## FloW^^ (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Tobias-F schrieb:


> Auf einen Nachfolger der 5770 könnte ich auch noch warten.
> Im Moment werkelt noch eine 3870, leider an der Leistungsgrenze


ich hatte ne 3870, danach ne 4770 und jetzt ne 5770...
und ich muss sagen, dass zwischen der 3870 und der 5770 einfach nur WELTEN liegen ^^

der sprung von 3870 auf 4770 war ok - so wie ich ihn erwartet hab...
aber der sprung von 4770 auf 5770 war riesig - hätte ihn nicht so groß erwartet...
ok... von 800mhz gddr5 auf 1300mhz gddr5 is auch schon krass ^^


----------



## ceramicx (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Geil spätestens wenn es die HD 5870 für 200$ gibt kauf ich mir noch eine *sabber*


----------



## RedBrain (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Ich hoffe auf eine HD 6770 mit 2 GiB GDDR5


----------



## borni (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ja ati ist halt mitlerweile durch die zusammenarbeit mit amd echt stark geworden
> ganz früher war das ja mal ganz anders, da hat nvidia den markt deutlich beherscht
> aber jetzt hat ati die nase momentan vorn



Nicht ganz. Die 8500er, die 9700er & 9800er sowie die X1900er Serie, waren immer ein bisschen hochperformanter als ihre Nvida Pendants. Von der 5800er ganz zu schweigen. Nvidia war sehr spät dran mit der 480er. Ich werde mir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine HD6000 kaufen und meine 260 GTX in Rente schicken, wenn Verbrauch/Leistung so sind die bei der 5870.


----------



## Krabbat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

kaufst du dann auch nen neues board dazu?
ich hab nämlich auch ne gtx 260 und bin auch manchmal am überlegen ob ich da was ändern sollte, aber auch nem nforce board ne ati graka?


----------



## Bääängel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Und was soll daran so schlimm sein? Außer, dass es scih "komisch" anhört? Du kannst zwar kein Crossfire haben aber das wollen eh sehr wenige. Nforce ist ja nur dafür dass du Sli betreiben kannst.


----------



## Krabbat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

achso
na wenn das an der leistung nichts ändert wäre das ja eine möglichkeit


----------



## Bääängel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Mainboards würde ich grundsätzlich nur zum Sockelwechsel wechseln, alles andere ist sinnlos. Außer Defekte usw.


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*

Mal schaun wie die 6000 auf Crossfire skalieren, entweder kommen 2x 6770 oder 1x 5870.
Imo ist es ja so das 2x5770 n bisschen vorne liegen...


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

*Update:

laut aktuellen Gerüchten hat AMD den Thermin konkretisiert - die Karten sollen zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober vorgestellt werden - mit einer breiten verfügbarkeit wird etwas später gerechnet - ähnlich wie bei der HD5xxx

Die wichtigsten Neuerungen der HD6xxx sollen die deutliche verbesserung der Tesslations-Leistung und eine weitere Effizienz Steigerung sein.*
*
Die Presse möchte man bereits anfang Oktober über alles informieren - vll auch schon mit Testmustern versorgen?*

Quelle: heise online - AMDs neue Grafikchips kommen Ende Oktober

mfg


----------



## Krabbat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

und wie siehs mit der alegmeinen leistungssteigerung aus?
ich meine jetzt abgesehen von tesselation
es muss doch im sinne von ati liegen, die GTX 480 zu schlagen, und wenn die leistungsaufnahme dabei noch weiter als bei der 5000er reihe sinkt, wäre das doch super


----------



## borni (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> kaufst du dann auch nen neues board dazu?
> ich hab nämlich auch ne gtx 260 und bin auch manchmal am überlegen ob ich da was ändern sollte, aber auch nem nforce board ne ati graka?



Sollte kein Problem sein. Ich bin momentan etwas enttäuscht von Nvidia. Die Fermi`s sind nicht gerade überragend. ATI hat seinen Job ein wenig besser gemacht. Die Chancen bei der HD 6000 stehen also gut. Viel schlimmer finde ich aber solche Sachen, wie der Plötzliche downgrade meiner 260 GTX auf PCIe 1.1 ab der 190.xx Treiberserie auf X38/X48 Boards. Hier wird dann noch behauptet es liegt nur daran das die Boardhersteller keine aktualisierten Biosversionen raus bringen. Da Frage ich mit aber warum die Karte mit älteren Nvidia Treibern wunderbar im PCIe 2.0 Modus läuft? Will hier etwa jemand gerne X58 und Nforce Boards an den Mann bringen? kommt mir alles sehr seltsam vor.


----------



## alm0st (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Bin schon sehr auf die 6er Reihe gespannt. Ich bräuchte zwar nicht wirklich 2 neue Karten, aber naja... hoffentlich sickert noch vor Oktober ein bischen was an Infos durch


----------



## Bääängel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Eine noch höhere Effizienz 
Das wäre doch mal Spitze. 
Nur ein Nachteil für Nvidia, wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme der Karten vergleicht.


----------



## MomentInTime (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Höhere Effizienz ? Yeah, das fetzt 8) ...


----------



## xeonking (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

erst mal abwarten was letz endlich wirklich dabei rauskommt. bin aber selber auch schon sehr gespannt auf die 6000er serie.



gruß


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



Krabbat schrieb:


> und wie siehs mit der alegmeinen leistungssteigerung aus?
> ich meine jetzt abgesehen von tesselation
> es muss doch im sinne von ati liegen, die GTX 480 zu schlagen, und wenn die leistungsaufnahme dabei noch weiter als bei der 5000er reihe sinkt, wäre das doch super


Steigerung der Effizienz kann 2 Sachen bedeuten!

1: Höhere Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch!
oder
2: Weniger Strom bei gleicher Leistung!

lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Krabbat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

ach ja stimmt
hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, dass damit auch die leistung gemeint sein kann, während der stromverbrauch gleich bleibt!


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt
> hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, dass damit auch die leistung gemeint sein kann, während der stromverbrauch gleich bleibt!




Wäre doch das selbe.


----------



## 3-way (1. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

SCHElßE ich will endlich ne 6000 im Rechner haben. Warum dauert das so lange???


----------



## Krabbat (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

naja, dass es so lange dauert wäre jetzt übertrieben
immerhin bringt ati 2 generationen in der zeit raus, in der nvidia eine herausbringen kann


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



3-way schrieb:


> SCHElßE ich will endlich ne 6000 im Rechner haben. Warum dauert das so lange???





ATI ist weit vor dem Zeitplan - mit Oktober hatte niemand gerechnet (und nv wahscheinlich gehofft)

mfg


----------



## Glühbirne (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Omg, im Oktober schon?!
Dann könnte man ja theoretisch auf die 6850 warten....
Obwohl ich mir in einem Monat eigentlich ne GTX 460 kaufen wollte...
Kennt jemand den Startpreis von der 5850 damals?
Und wie lange hat das mit der Verfügbarkeit gedauert?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

bis zur breiten Verfügbarkeit hat es gedauert - damit muss man auch bei der 6xxx rechnen - am besten ist halt vorbestellen - eine 5850 hatte wenn ich mich nicht irre ein Preisempfehlung von 200€ seitens AMD - aber die Händler schlagen da halt gerne einiges drauf bei knapper verfügbarkeit

mfg


----------



## 3-way (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

jo im Oktober gibts HD 6850 vapor-x 2G bestimmt für 250-300 EUR.
Crossfire BAM!


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

die vapor-x sicher nicht - im oktober gibts maximal Karten mit Referenzdesign, die Eigenkostruktionen kommen später

mfg


----------



## 3-way (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Dann halt Standardkühler   lässt sich ja alles nachrüsten


----------



## Rocksteak (2. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

ich würde erstmal warten bis vapor-x, pcs+ und wie sie alle heißen rauskommen


----------



## Sace (3. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meine HD5870 ist mir zu langsam, ehrlich gesagt
> Schon mal Downsampling ausprobiert? Da geht der Karte ganz schnell die Luft aus.
> Und einmal mit Downsampling gespielt, willst du nix mehr anderes!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf die HD6xxx reihe und wenn ich dadurch nur billig an eine 2te 5870 komme



Darf man fragen, was "Downsampling" bedeutet? 


Ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass schon neue Karten rauskommen. Somit hat stirbt wenigstens die Hoffnung nicht, dass die 5xxx Karten endlich billiger werden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Sace schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was "Downsampling" bedeutet?
> 
> 
> Ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass schon neue Karten rauskommen. Somit hat stirbt wenigstens die Hoffnung nicht, dass die 5xxx Karten endlich billiger werden.




Beim Downsampling berechnet die Grafikkarte intern eine höhere Auflösung, vor der Bildausgabe wird das ganze auf die tatsächliche Monitor Auflösung herunter gerechnet, dadurch entsteht echte Vollbild-Kantenglättung.

Bsp.: 
ich lasse meine Graka intern 3840x2160 berechnen, aber "nur" 1920x1080 auf dem Monitor ausgeben.
dadurch entsteht ein nicht unerheblicher Mehraufwand wie du dir denken kannst, aber das Ergebnis ist Grandios 

Downsampling: Bessere Bildqualität in Spielen - Downsampling, Spiele, Bildqualität


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

hmm, kanns sein, das endlich mal bewegung in die preise bei ati kommt? die letzten tage seh ich bei den pcs+ die ich so bissl beäuge nen rückgang der preise. zuerst die 5850 von 260 auf 250 un aktuell gar 246 rum un jetz sogar bei der 5870 binnen 2 tagen erst von 360 auf 350 un jetz wieder 3eurönchen weniger. wär ja kuhl, wenn die dinger endlich mal preiswerter werden würden.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. August 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn die Effizienz noch eiter erhöht wird, dann werden die Mainstream Karten bestimmt schön Kühl und klein.


----------



## feldspat (23. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Ist das mit Oktober immer noch aktuell?

Eines Frage ich mich...warum sollte man ne HD5870 für billigst 330€ kaufen wenns ne GTX470 für 250€ gibt?

Da muss AMD den Preis doch senken...
Naja. Mal schaun was die HD6000 Reihe so kann...werde dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder zu AMD greifen wenn die neuen Radeons rocken, obwohl ich nVidia schon lieber mag.

Aber ich warte auf jeden Fall auf die Twin Frozr (MSI Hawk) und Vapor-X Kühlungen...


----------



## xaven (23. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich höre sowas mit freuden. weil entweder hab ich dann gleich genug um auch mal für kurze zeit was unfernünftig tolles zu haben ^^ oder aber kann mir vllt zu ordentlichen preisen die immernoch guten 5870er holen *g*



This.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

also dann müßte ja spätestens nächsten Monat, was kommen.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> also dann müßte ja spätestens nächsten Monat, was kommen.


Und wie da was kommt.   Hoffentlich kommt PCGH wieder mit so einem Geheimnisvollen Uncutvideo in dem sie wie damal eine HD6XXX auspacken. (Damals die Thermi)


----------



## thysol (23. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



feldspat schrieb:


> Eines Frage ich mich...warum sollte man ne HD5870 für billigst 330€ kaufen wenns ne GTX470 für 250€ gibt?



Vielleicht weil eine "250 euro" GTX 470 lauter ist und mehr Strom verbraucht als eine Radeon HD 5870.


----------



## Krabbat (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

und die stromrechnung auch geld kostet, was auf auf den kaufpreis addiert wird


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Die 3€ im Monat machen's nicht fett.


----------



## Cayman XT (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

AMD to launch Radeon HD 6000 Series, "Southern Islands" on October 12, 2010 - Bright Side Of News*

Was sagt man dazu... bsn sagt am 12. 

Just my 2 cents...
'XT


----------



## Krabbat (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

das wäre schön
und schon sehr bald


----------



## mixxed_up (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



Cayman XT schrieb:


> AMD to launch Radeon HD 6000 Series, "Southern Islands" on October 12, 2010 - Bright Side Of News*
> 
> Was sagt man dazu... bsn sagt am 12.
> 
> ...




SHIT; das ist ein Dienstag, also muss ich erst zur Schule. 

Aber es wäre zu wünschen, dass sie an diesem Tag herauskommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die 3€ im Monat machen's nicht fett.


 
Für einige Gruppen sind genau diese 3€ der Knackpunkt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Wenn 3€ im Monat der Knackpunkt sind, wie leistet sich derjenige dann eine 300€-Grafikkarte plus dazugehöriger, passender Infrastruktur? Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen. 3€ sind ein Bier pro Monat weniger.


----------



## GTA 3 (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Na toll, das sind also keine Releasetermine sondern nur ein Termin für die jeweiligen Testkarten für Tester ?! Diesen Termin könnt ihr euch in den *********. Ich will den richtigen Release sehen!!!


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Na toll, das sind also keine Releasetermine sondern nur ein Termin für die jeweiligen Testkarten für Tester ?! Diesen Termin könnt ihr euch in den *********. Ich will den richtigen Release sehen!!!



Also ich verstehe nicht was du hast? Die Karten werden im Oktober released? Ich sehe hier nirgends wo etwas von "nur fuer Tester" steht. Die Presse soll schon anfang Oktober Testmuster bekommen und mitte bis Ende Oktober sollen die Karten dann auf den Markt kommen. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Dass man sie flächendeckend auch erst 3 Monate später bekommt, oder 6 Monate... oder 9 Monate...


----------



## KeKs (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*

Aif die 6000er Reihe freue ich mich riesig.Ich glaub mit diesne Karten wird Downsambling richtig spass machen.


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man sie flächendeckend auch erst 3 Monate später bekommt, oder 6 Monate... oder 9 Monate...



Also ich habe meine Karte kur nach Release bekommen und habe sogar weniger bezahlt als wie sie 6 Monate spaeter kostete.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man sie flächendeckend auch erst 3 Monate später bekommt, oder 6 Monate... oder 9 Monate...



Ich bezweifle das die 6000er Reihe so schlecht verfügbar ist wie die 5000er zu Anfang. 

1. Hat TSMC die Fertigung viel besser im Griff
2. Wird sicher schon produziert, und dennoch gibts mehr als genug 5000er
3. Hat nVidia auch ein Produkt am Markt, sprich die Nachfrage wird auch nicht ganz so extrem sein wie bei der 5000er als diese halt allein am Markt war.

Von daher mach ich mir keine großen Sorgen um die Verfügbarkeit


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober? - Update: HD6xxx kommt wohl zwischen dem 15. und 29. Oktober*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das die 6000er Reihe so schlecht verfügbar ist wie die 5000er zu Anfang.
> 
> 1. Hat TSMC die Fertigung viel besser im Griff
> 2. Wird sicher schon produziert, und dennoch gibts mehr als genug 5000er
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich glaube nicht dass der HD5000 Verfuegbarkeits Supergau wiederholen wird.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man sie flächendeckend auch erst 3 Monate später bekommt, oder 6 Monate... oder 9 Monate...



Quelle?

Die Probleme bei TSMC sind längst behoben, sonst wäre wohl die GTX4xx auch noch kaum verfügbar - Da der Fertigungsprozess gleich bleibt ist eine derart lange Verzögerung sehr unwahrscheinlich

mfg


----------



## JuliusS (27. September 2010)

Genau . Wird die HD 6850 gleich mitreleased ???


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

JuliusS schrieb:


> Genau . Wird die HD 6850 gleich mitreleased ???




Angeblich zunächst nur die HD 6750 und 6770.


----------



## Sp3cht (27. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meine HD5870 ist mir zu langsam, ehrlich gesagt
> Schon mal Downsampling ausprobiert? Da geht der Karte ganz schnell die Luft aus.
> Und einmal mit Downsampling gespielt, willst du nix mehr anderes!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf die HD6xxx reihe und wenn ich dadurch nur billig an eine 2te 5870 komme



Hey also bin gleicher meinung ich freue mich ja schon rieeeeesig auf die "6870" 

WElche spiele kannst erfolgreich mit deiner 5870er downsamplen??? das würd mich interessieren.... doppelte oder 3fache auflösung? bei bc 2 hab ich das probiert... puuuh 1-2fps xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> Hey also bin gleicher meinung ich freue mich ja schon rieeeeesig auf die "6870"
> 
> WElche spiele kannst erfolgreich mit deiner 5870er downsamplen??? das würd mich interessieren.... doppelte oder 3fache auflösung? bei bc 2 hab ich das probiert... puuuh 1-2fps xD




Also BC2 spiele ich mit doppelter Auflösung. Geht eigentlich, aber dafür hab ich das nur noch 2xMSAA eingestellt.
Just Cause 2 funzt auch 1a mit Downsampling und profitiert ungemein davon!

Bei Crysis geht Downsamplen, aber das hab ich nur ma gemacht um zu gucken ob es geht, die Performance ist dann nicht mehr vorhanden wie man sich denken kann 

Metro2033 hab ich gar nicht erst getestet, weil es ja nicht mal so richtig flüssig läuft, würde aber sicher auch was her machen.

Mehr hab ich noch nicht rum experimentiert...


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2010)

Lest euch das mal durch!

Langsam wird es etwas wirr.

Daten der Radeon HD 6870 - News Hartware.net


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lest euch das mal durch!
> 
> Langsam wird es etwas wirr.
> 
> Daten der Radeon HD 6870 - News Hartware.net




Nichts neues. Lange bekannt. Die HD 68XX wird die neue Mittelklasse und die neuen Highend Chips werden wohl HD69XX heißen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Langsam wird es etwas wirr.


 
Inwiefern?

Das der Nachfolger der HD5770 dann HD6870 heisen soll, war ja schon länger bekannt.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann hab ich das mal wieder überlesen.

Iwann heißen die Karten Radeon 10K... -.-


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja, so ganz glücklich bin ich mit der neuen Namensgebung auch nicht. Zumal es doch bis jetzt schön einfach war: 3870, 4870, 5870 stand für AMD`s High-End-Single-GPU. Mit Ausnahme der 4890 Hoffentlich verfahren sie nicht wie Nvidia mit der 8800GT, 9800GT, 9800GTX, 9800GTX+, 250GTS. So mancher nicht HW-feste Kaufwillige verliert da schnell den Überblick...


----------



## xaven (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> jetzt mal im ernst: wer interessiert sich wirklich für die 6000-reihe, wer braucht diese grafikkarten im moment?



Wer interessiert sich auch schon für den neuen 7er BMW oder das neue iPhone 4G - ist doch eh alle viel zu teuer und überdimensioniert?


----------



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2010)

bin ja mal gespannt, wann bei schottenland die rubrikbeschreibung geändert wird ^^ da steht immernoch was von der kommenden 6700er serie *g*

Grafikkarten - Hardware im Preisvergleich <- da ganz oben, das meinte ich


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich freu mich schon auf die neue 6xxxx Reihe! Dann kann meine 4870 endlich in Ruhestand!


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Also ich freu mich schon auf die neue 6xxxx Reihe! Dann kann meine 4870 endlich in Ruhestand!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Meine 4870 hat dann auch ausgedient.
Wenn im Frühjahr dann auch alle Karten erschienen sind, gibts ne 6970 
Hoffentlich schon mit anständigem Kühler...


----------



## zcei (5. Oktober 2010)

Wollten die nicht alle Karten "eine Stufe" runterstufen? Also dass dann iwie die 6850 zur 6750 wird usw? Dann wäre ne 6970 ja schon gut hart


----------



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2010)

ne, genau andersrum. was jetzt wohl 6970 heissen wird, ist nach alter benennung die 6870. die die jetz 6870 angeblich heissen wird is die (dem bisherigen verständnis nach) 6770. die doppel-gpu version soll dann die 6990 weren, wenns ichs richtig im kopf hab. naja, ma schauen wies nu wirklich wird (schotte hat wie gesagt da (noch) 6700 serie stehn).


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ne, genau andersrum. was jetzt wohl 6970 heissen wird, ist nach alter benennung die 6870. die die jetz 6870 angeblich heissen wird is die (dem bisherigen verständnis nach) 6770. die doppel-gpu version soll dann die 6990 weren, wenns ichs richtig im kopf hab. naja, ma schauen wies nu wirklich wird (schotte hat wie gesagt da (noch) 6700 serie stehn).




Das wurde nie bestätigt und kam nie wieder ins Gespräch. Meiner Meinung nach 'ne Ente.


----------



## klefreak (5. Oktober 2010)

außerdem kommt dann sicher auch ne 67xx, wäre halt vorher eine 65xx geworden


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD6000 schon im Oktober?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meine HD5870 ist mir zu langsam, ehrlich gesagt
> Schon mal Downsampling ausprobiert? Da geht der Karte ganz schnell die Luft aus.
> Und einmal mit Downsampling gespielt, willst du nix mehr anderes!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf die HD6xxx reihe und wenn ich dadurch nur billig an eine 2te 5870 komme



Das wirst du wohl auch nur schaffen, wenn du eine gebrauchte Karte kaufst. Ich denke nicht, dass AMD hier die Preise stark senken wird. So wie es mit der Produktion aussieht, werden sich da keine großen Lagerbestände angehäuft haben, so dass die HD 5800er relativ schnell vom Markt verschwinden werden ohne stark im Preis zu fallen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2010)

hui, die 5870 (pcs+) is auf 300 gefallen oO war gestern noch auf 320 rum. dafür is die 5850er variante von 220 auf 240 rum gestiegen >< bin mal gespannt, wo das preislich endet und wo letztendlich die neue generation ansetzt. schon heftig, erst kurz vor release der neuen generation erreichen die karten ihren ursprünglichen preis  das kann ja nur ne böse spirale nach oben werden. also wenn die 6770 (oder 6870, was auch immer) mit der leistung unterhalb der 5870 mit ihren aktuellen 300euro so 320 rum kosten wird, dann will ich ned die preise der topmodelle wissen. das is dann der nachteil, wenn ne firma mal oben auf is - sie können sich gepfefferte preise erlauben :/


----------



## -McW- (8. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt, wann bei schottenland die rubrikbeschreibung geändert wird ^^ da steht immernoch was von der kommenden 6700er serie *g*
> 
> Grafikkarten - Hardware im Preisvergleich <- da ganz oben, das meinte ich


Wenn die ersten Händler die GraKa in ihr Angebot aufnehmen und uns Preise übermitteln, werden wir auch nicht mehr von der _kommenden_ Turks GPU sprechen!


----------



## Aradisa (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie einige Vorposter ja schon schrieben,kann man getrost darauf verzichten sich jetzt ne neue 6xxx zu holen.Weil ein Qantensprung wird das sicherlich nicht.Wer jetzt schon eine 5870 oder 470 hat kann die kommende Generation getrost überspringen.Und bis es vernünftige 6xxx Karten ala PCS,VaporX etc.gibt wird es noch ne ganze Zeit dauern.Aber AMD macht das natürlich sehr geschickt,und will das Weihnachtsgeschäft voll mitnehmen.Aber wer jetzt auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringt,den kann ich nur bedauern


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2010)

du sagst es doch selbst: "wer ne 5870/470 besitz"... und dennoch bedauerst du gleich alle? ^^ ich würd mich freuen nach anderhalb jahren endlich ma wieder ne gescheite graka in den rechner bauen zu können. selbst meine anfängliche 4870 war ja besser wie diese olle 240. aber nem geschenkten gaul schaut man ja nich ins maul *g*

ich hoff nur, das es bis weihnachten ne pcs version geben wird. weil wenn das so ewig dauert, wird nich allzuviel sein mit weihnachten "voll" mitnehmen :/


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Wie einige Vorposter ja schon schrieben,kann man getrost darauf verzichten sich jetzt ne neue 6xxx zu holen.Weil ein Qantensprung wird das sicherlich nicht.Wer jetzt schon eine 5870 oder 470 hat kann die kommende Generation getrost überspringen.Und bis es vernünftige 6xxx Karten ala PCS,VaporX etc.gibt wird es noch ne ganze Zeit dauern.Aber AMD macht das natürlich sehr geschickt,und will das Weihnachtsgeschäft voll mitnehmen.Aber wer jetzt auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringt,den kann ich nur bedauern



Da hat jemand ja wieder besonders viel Ahnung von den dingen ? Nääh !


----------



## Aradisa (9. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> du sagst es doch selbst: "wer ne 5870/470 besitz"... und dennoch bedauerst du gleich alle? ^^ ich würd mich freuen nach anderhalb jahren endlich ma wieder ne gescheite graka in den rechner bauen zu können. selbst meine anfängliche 4870 war ja besser wie diese olle 240. aber nem geschenkten gaul schaut man ja nich ins maul *g*
> 
> ich hoff nur, das es bis weihnachten ne pcs version geben wird. weil wenn das so ewig dauert, wird nich allzuviel sein mit weihnachten "voll" mitnehmen :/



Was ich damit sagen wollte,wer jetzt schon eine 5870 oder 470/480 hat,und sich jetzt eine 6xxx holt ist zu bedauern.Wer noch keine aktuelle Graka hat,der sollte sich auf jeden Fall noch eine aus der aktuellen Reihe holen,und sich dem Bann entziehen sich eine 6xxx kaufen zu müssen.Und bis Weihnachten wird es sicherlich keine PCS oder Vapor X geben.
Und es wird genug Leute geben die sich auch die standard 6xxxer zu Weihnachten oder kurz danach (Weihnachtsgeld^^) holen werden.


----------



## neuer101 (9. Oktober 2010)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte,wer jetzt schon eine 5870 oder 470/480 hat,und sich jetzt eine 6xxx holt ist zu bedauern.Wer noch keine aktuelle Graka hat,der sollte sich auf jeden Fall noch eine aus der aktuellen Reihe holen,und sich dem Bann entziehen sich eine 6xxx kaufen zu müssen.Und bis Weihnachten wird es sicherlich keine PCS oder Vapor X geben.
> Und es wird genug Leute geben die sich auch die standard 6xxxer zu Weihnachten oder kurz danach (Weihnachtsgeld^^) holen werden.


Ich finde sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht bedauerlich...wenn man das Geld hat, dann wird man soch wohl auch eine neue Graka leisten dürfen, obwohl die Mehrleistung recht gering ausfällt. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe weder das Geld noch das Bedürfnis, also erübrigt sich die Frage nach einer neuen Grafikkarte .


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2010)

Aradisa schrieb:


> [...]Wer noch keine aktuelle Graka hat,der sollte sich auf jeden Fall noch eine aus der aktuellen Reihe holen,und sich dem Bann entziehen sich eine 6xxx kaufen zu müssen. [...]



Kurze Frage...wieso? Momentan warte ich auf den Release, um dann entscheiden zu können noch fix eine der jetzigen 5xxx-Generation oder eine der neueren zu kaufen. Wo siehst du ein Problem? 

MfG


----------



## Bääängel (9. Oktober 2010)

Antwort: Weiß er selbst nicht 

Mal ehrlich, hier wird jetzt schon gekräht, man solle sich keine 6xxx kaufen, obwohl noch nicht einmal Tests, oder irgendwelche offizielen Leistungsdaten bekannt sind.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Antwort: Weiß er selbst nicht
> 
> Mal ehrlich, hier wird jetzt schon gekräht, man solle sich keine 6xxx kaufen, obwohl noch nicht einmal Tests, oder irgendwelche offizielen Leistungsdaten bekannt sind.


Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Aradisa (9. Oktober 2010)

Ein Problem habe ich mit dieser Thematik überhaupt nicht,äußere nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte ja nur wissen, warum  Vielleicht gäbe es ja wirklich einen Grund, nicht bis dahin zu warten. Ich sehe allerdings momentan garkeinen.

MfG


----------



## Aradisa (10. Oktober 2010)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur wissen, warum  Vielleicht gäbe es ja wirklich einen Grund, nicht bis dahin zu warten. Ich sehe allerdings momentan garkeinen.
> 
> MfG



Also erstens werden die neuen 6xxxer,wenn sie denn zu Weihnachten verfügbar werden,wohl extrem teuer sein (wie eigentlich alle Artikel die man zu Weihnachten kaufen möchte,weil die Hersteller zu Weihnachten immer die Preise anziehen).Und zweitens würde ich auf die PCS oder VaporX etc.Varianten warten.


----------



## Juicebag (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich freu mich schon auf die neue Generation, weil dann bestimmt auch die 5xxxer-Serie günstiger wird und ich anstatt ner 5770 vielleicht sogar ne 5850 kaufen kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Oktober 2010)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Also ich freu mich schon auf die neue Generation, weil dann bestimmt auch die 5xxxer-Serie günstiger wird und ich anstatt ner 5770 vielleicht sogar ne 5850 kaufen kann.




Ich glaube eher, die HD 5000 werden dann ganz schnell vom Markt verschwinden, es gibt keine großen Lagerbestände.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, die HD 5000 werden dann ganz schnell vom Markt verschwinden, es gibt keine großen Lagerbestände.



Naja schon.
Die haben alle ganz viel nachgekauft , gab doch diese 4 Monatige Lieferschwäche bei TSMC.


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2010)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte,wer jetzt schon eine 5870 oder 470/480 hat,und sich jetzt eine 6xxx holt ist zu bedauern.



So ein Quatsch. Du hast noch nicht ein Test gelesen und machst so eine Aussage. Deine Glaskugel haette ich auch gerne. Mal ganz davon zu schweigen dass du einen QX9650 besitzt und sehr sehr viel Geld zahlst fuer ein paar % Mehrleistung investierst. Du solltest mal etwas von deiner eigenen Medizin nehmen.



Aradisa schrieb:


> Wer noch keine aktuelle Graka hat,der sollte sich auf jeden Fall noch eine aus der aktuellen Reihe holen,und sich dem Bann entziehen sich eine 6xxx kaufen zu müssen.Und bis Weihnachten wird es sicherlich keine PCS oder Vapor X geben.



So ein Quatsch. In ein paar Wochen sind aktuelle Grafikkarten vielleicht deutlich billiger oder die Radeon HD 6xxx wird billiger als erwartet.



Aradisa schrieb:


> Und es wird genug Leute geben die sich auch die standard 6xxxer zu Weihnachten oder kurz danach (Weihnachtsgeld^^) holen werden.



Es gibt auch genug Leute (wie du) die sich Extreme Edition CPUs kaufen. Also hoer mal auf hier rumzumeckern.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Oktober 2010)

noch 1 Stunde und 50 Minuten


----------



## ole88 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja kommen die nu oder nich?


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Oktober 2010)

Nein. Wahrscheinlich eher am 18. - 19. Oktober. Vom 12. hab ich nichts mehr gehört bis jetzt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2010)

Nach wie vor kann man vom 19.10 ausgehen, da dort auch rein zufällig "AMD Technical Forum and Exhibition 2010" ist.

Vom 12ten hab ich nie was gehört.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Oktober 2010)

Threadnamen angucken
Heißt nicht das das richtig ist.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2010)

sowie ich das rausgelesen hatte, war der 12. angepeilt, musste allerdings nach hinten korrigiert werden, was dann wohl der 18. is. aber selbst da rechnet man (war sone ticker-news beim schotten ^^) wohl hauptsächlich mit der öffentlichen vorstellung. markteinführung hab ich da auch was vom 24. bis 25. gelesen was die da so rumspekuliert haben und ordentliche verfügbarkeit irgendwann im november. naja, bin ma gespannt was nu wird.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

Laut den Jungs vom Luxx ist die HD6xxx bei dem ersten Händler bereits gelistet.

Hardwareluxx - AMD Radeon HD 6000 bei den ersten Händlern gelistet und erste PCB-Bilder


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten Preise für 6870 und 6850 sind auch schon bekannt geworden, sie stammen von Sapphire Modellen.

AMD's HD 6800 series gets listed


----------



## Geko (15. Oktober 2010)

Und genau am 19. flieg ich eine Woche in den Urlaub....
Naja, dann kann ich nach der Woche wenigstens auf ein paar verifizerte und Gerüchte freie Benchmarks hoffen


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey am 22. ist Start der neuen Serie steht auf Klick.
Ich finde die aber ziemlich teuer wenn man bedenkt was die Vorgänger (HD 5770/50) gekostet habe


----------



## sudfaisl (15. Oktober 2010)

Es ist fraglich, ob die Preise überhaupt stimmen.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Oktober 2010)

also WENN die 6850/6870 die leistungsmäßigen pendants zu den 5850/5870 sein sollen (welche ja atm 240/310€ rum kosten), dann wären die preise der neuen ja fast schon zu schön um wahr zu sein ^^ (190/250€ ca - der sapphire link da). ich hätte eher mit 30-50€ mehr wie die "alten" 5er gerechnet. die 4870 hatte zum übergang 120/130 rum gekostet und die 5770 (die leistungsmäßige ablösung) kam mit 150+ aufn markt.

is halt wirklich ne besichene situation, das die preise nach release gestiegen sin >< amd kanns jetz freuen :/


----------



## sudfaisl (16. Oktober 2010)

> is halt wirklich ne besichene situation, das die preise nach release gestiegen sin >< amd kanns jetz freuen :/



Die Preise der HD58X0-Derivate sind nicht zu Gunsten von AMD gestiegen, die hatten davon sicherlich reichlich wenig. Das werden sich vor allem die Händler wegen der mangelnden Verfügung geschnappt haben. Evtl. auch die Boardpartner. Naja, und wenn AMD was davon bekommen haben sollte, hats auch nicht viel gebracht. 1.000.000€ Gewinn aus der Grafiksparte ist ein Witzchen.


----------



## -McW- (19. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt, wann bei schottenland die rubrikbeschreibung geändert wird ^^ da steht immernoch was von der kommenden 6700er serie *g*
> 
> Grafikkarten - Hardware im Preisvergleich <- da ganz oben, das meinte ich


Es ist so weit, wir haben die Kategorien und Texte überarbeitet. Und die ersten HD6800 Grafikkarten sind auch schon bekannt. Angebote von Händlern und Preise dürften in den kommenden Tagen folgen!


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2010)

kuhl, hab schon gesehn, dass die 6700er wieder weg warn ^^. gleich ma lunsen. aber atm wirds noch nix - grad wieer rechnungen bezahlt  aber weihnachten wird dann hoffentlich ein fest


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2010)

-McW- schrieb:


> Es ist so weit, wir haben die Kategorien und Texte überarbeitet. Und die ersten HD6800 Grafikkarten sind auch schon bekannt. Angebote von Händlern und Preise dürften in den kommenden Tagen folgen!



1. Gibts da keine NDA Probleme 

2. Warum steht da jetzt 1120 Streamcores? -.- ist doch scheise. Ich hab mit 1280 gerechnet, das wäre sehr knapp die Leistung der 5870 wohl geworden für die 6870. Aber mit 1120 ist se sehr wahrscheinlich doch nen gutes Stück drunter, weil ihr 10% 4D Stremcoreblöcke fehlt im Vergleich zur 5870 mit ihren 5D Streamcoreblöcken.

4D und 5D sollen ja etwa die gleiche Leistung haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. Gibts da keine NDA Probleme
> 
> 2. Warum steht da jetzt 1120 Streamcores? -.- ist doch scheise. Ich hab mit 1280 gerechnet, das wäre sehr knapp die Leistung der 5870 wohl geworden für die 6870. Aber mit 1120 ist se sehr wahrscheinlich doch nen gutes Stück drunter, weil ihr 10% 4D Stremcoreblöcke fehlt im Vergleich zur 5870 mit ihren 5D Streamcoreblöcken.
> 
> 4D und 5D sollen ja etwa die gleiche Leistung haben.




Das ganze ist mittlerweile ziemlich verwirrend, Computerbase schreibt jetzt, dass doch 5D Shader verwendet werden. WTF?


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2010)

Also das man doch noch 5D Shader verwendet ist eigentlich völliger Schwachsinn, der COE? von AMD hat doch bereits gesagt, das sie sich der nVidia Hardware mit ihren 4D Shadern angepast haben, weil einfach für nVidia mehr Software optimiert wird und die 5D shader fast nie ausgelastet werden, da einfach nicht darauf optimiert wird. Gleiches gilt für den Cache


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei 4D Shadern müsste die Grafikkarte 280 Shader haben, bei 5D Shadern wären es 224. 280 Klingen dann doch wahrscheinlicher. Fudzilla hat aber plötzlich auch von 5D Shadern berichtet. So langsam wirds banal ...

Hier stehts: http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...-bilder-informationen-und-preise-zur-hd-6800/


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2010)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht..... Das total lächerlich.

Das sieht schon fast wie Verschleierungspraktiken aus. Also nicht nur das man sich an ne NDA halten muss, sondern das absichtlich falsche Infos immer wieder hochgekocht werden -.-


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2010)

kann ja sein das die Bart immer noch 5D sind und die cayman 4D

abwarten und


----------



## Legacyy (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses ganze  geht mir echt auf die Nerven...
Wieso sollte es in der 6xxx Reihe zwei unterschiedliche Bauweisen geben?
Das wäre doch total umständlich die 4D und die 5D Shader zu optimieren.

Es bleibt bei einer der Möglichkeiten und morgen sehn wir was stimmt.
Der AMD CEO hat außerdem schon gesagt, dass es 4D Shader werden


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Freitag, wo bleibt der Test? ;(


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2010)

ja frag ich mich auch, bin extra noch wach^^


----------



## Mihajlo (22. Oktober 2010)

Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review

1-23 in englisch


----------



## art90 (22. Oktober 2010)

dito xD

eeeeedit: cool danke ^^


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2010)

mh leider haben sie den Test wieder Ofline genommen, anscheinend...

zumindest gehen die nächsten Seiten nicht...


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Oktober 2010)

Oben in der Adresszeile einfach manuell "weiter blättern", also anstatt 

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Miraserver Message*1*

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Miraserver Message*2*

eingeben


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2010)

doch die meisten Seiten gehen, du mussst nur oben manuell die seitenzahl ändern 

die HD68x0 ist nicht übel

EDIT

Folterknecht war schneller


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2010)

jop jetzt gings^^

sehr interessant...


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Die ham den Bericht wohl wieder offline genommen. Find da zumindest nur die erste Seite und das wars


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Seitenzahlen manuell oben in der Adresszeile eingeben, wobei bei mir 2-3 Seiten auch über den Cache nicht erreichbar waren.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Jo geht teilweise, die Seiten 3-5 und glaub 10-12 gehen aber leider nicht. Google war da leider nicht schnell genug 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2010)

Inzwischen ist der Test auch bei PCGH online: Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 im Test: AMDs zweite DirectX-11-Generation


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei CB auch.
Sind aber eklatante Unterschiede zweischen den beiden Seiten


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Das einzigste was mich bei den Karten echt enttäuscht ist, das jetzt wohl doch 5D Shader verwendet werden. DAS versteh ich nach den letzten Mitteilungen beim besten Willen leider nicht mehr.....

Eventuell auch falsch hier bei PCGH, Guru3D hat sich ja garnicht dazu ausgelassen, aber ich kanns mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das noch nicht 100% sicher geklärt ist. Bin diesbezüglich etwas verwirrt, wenn man die Mitteilung vom AMD COE dazu nimmt.


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Eine HD6870 schlägt eine GTX 470 geil


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Oktober 2010)

*@ Skysnake*

Wieso falsch? Es sind 5D.

*@ Schnitzel*


> Sind aber eklatante Unterschiede zweischen den beiden Seiten


CB hat alte Treiber, wir nicht. CB bencht die HD6k mit Q, nicht mit HQ. Das verschafft den HD6k auf Kosten der BQ einen Fps-Vorsprung. AF-Cheat, wenn man so will.


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Marc nochmehr Abkürzungen und ich geb mir den Strick


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2010)

Muß ich mir nochmal anschauen, Zeit ist ein wenig knapp momentan.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2010)

geil dass die Karten so gut sind  da freut man sich schon auf die 69xx

mal zur info: bei alternate.de sind die 6800er xfx-karten schon ausverkauft xDD


----------



## Bääängel (22. Oktober 2010)

Steht es schon fest, wann die 69xx kommen sollen? Oder gibt es einen genaueren Zeitraum?


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

also laut pcgh bench is die 6870 für 200 euro auf 5850 niveau (welche die tage noch 220-240 gekostet hatte - aso, ja ich schau ja immer bei den pcs+ modellen ^^). etwas ernüchternd. un mit der schlechteren bildqually isse über 470 niveau? wenn ich jetz wüsst, inwiefern mich sowas stört xD


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Skysnake*
> 
> Wieso falsch? Es sind 5D.



Ich sag ja nicht direkt das es falsch ist. Wenns wirklich so ist, ist es halt so, nur dann versteh ich beim besten Willen die Mitteilung vom AMD COE nicht mehr, wo er so groß meinte man hätte sich nvidia angepasst mit den shadern etc. Oder kommen nur die 69x0 mit 4D shadern? 

Also ich finds halt irgendwie total unschlüssig atm und mehr nicht. 

Dafür muss ich AMD mal nen  verpassen, auch wenn die Leistung stimmt. Naja, in 2 Wochen bin ich vielleicht schlauer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Oktober 2010)

Cayman wird gemunkelt, mit 4Ds und verbesserte Tessellation-FFU.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

einfach nochma für dumme bei dem thema ^^:
4d heisst, 4ma data pro takt un 5d eben 5x - demnach wäre 5ma ja besser, aber da nv nur auf 4d setzt und sich die softwareschmieden darauf berufen (kleinster nenner bla denk ich ma) sin die eigentlich besseren 5d's der amd's also quasi "ungenutzt" bzw eben nur "halb" genutzt oder wie? wieso nutzt denn nv ned auch einfach die 5d teile und alle freuen sich über den geschwindigkeitsgewinn? oder gibts da irgendwelche hacken, die ich als laie jetz ned kenn? wär schön, wenn mir das wer erklären könnte (in kurzen eigenen worten un bitte nich als wiki link ^^).


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

nVidia nutzt wenn ich mich jetzt nicht falsch erinnere garkeine 4D Shader, sondern 1D, sind aber glaub in 4er Blöcken angeordnet, ist aber nicht das Gleiche. AMD nutzt 5D Shader, weil sie halt 4 einfache +einen erweiterten für Sin, exp etc haben. Den fünften kannste aber z.B. nicht nutzen, wenn du 64 bit rechnest, da die einzelnen Streamcores je 32 bit breit sind, also passt in die 5x32 bit halt nur 2x64 bit Worte rein. Den fünften könnteste nur noch für ne 32bit Berechnung nutzen, wirste aber nicht machen, weil wenn du 64 bit einsetzt, dann brauchstes normal überall.


----------

